# trải nghiệm du lịch châu âu với châu á ??



## Ngọc Quyên (2 Tháng mười 2018)

Cứ nghĩ xem 2 nền văn hóa 2 châu lục khác nhau mà chế, tính ra em thấy đi du lịch châu âu thích hơn, văn minh lịch sự hơn về mọi mặt luôn. Chế có hỏi về tour giá rẻ mà bao đậu visa thì em giới thiệu cho chế 1 tour du lịch trước em có đi Nhật bên tour này chất lượng ok nha, em có thằng bạn làm bên tour Tugo nó giới thiệu nên chế cứ yên tâm, khách sạn 4 sao nếu không đúng sẽ hoàn tiền, chất lượng cam kết đúng như website, chi phí tốt nhất hiện nay. bao đậu visa


----------



## ThichZaiDep (4 Tháng mười 2018)

Chưa đc đi châu âu


----------



## nhoxquy03 (4 Tháng mười 2018)

ThichZaiDep đã viết:


> Chưa đc đi châu âu


kiếm xiền dần thôi


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (13 Tháng mười 2018)

đi châu phi đi mẹ  thấy nay có trend đi châu phi đó


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (13 Tháng mười 2018)

vẫn thích kiến trúc ở Châu Âu hơn. vừa pha nét cổ điển với 1 chút của hiện đại. con người họ cũng thân thiện nữa


----------



## Mai Thi (13 Tháng mười 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> Cứ nghĩ xem 2 nền văn hóa 2 châu lục khác nhau mà chế, tính ra em thấy đi du lịch châu âu thích hơn, văn minh lịch sự hơn về mọi mặt luôn. Chế có hỏi về tour giá rẻ mà bao đậu visa thì em giới thiệu cho chế 1 tour du lịch trước em có đi Nhật bên tour này chất lượng ok nha, em có thằng bạn làm bên tour Tugo nó giới thiệu nên chế cứ yên tâm, khách sạn 4 sao nếu không đúng sẽ hoàn tiền, chất lượng cam kết đúng như website, chi phí tốt nhất hiện nay. bao đậu visa


e cũng đang tính cuối năm đi châu Âu nè. nghe nói đi châu âu vào mùa đông là đẹp nhất. e cũng dò la hỏi thử nên đi tour nào ?? mà ai cũng nói đi châu âu thì nên đi tugo , tại tugo có nhiều tour lạ khác với các tour khác. giá cả cũng mềm nữa.


----------



## Phan Mỹ Linh (13 Tháng mười 2018)

Đi du lịch châu âu thì hơn châu á rồi(cảnh đẹp nhiều,cơ sở hạ tầng hiện đại,phong cách sống thanh lịch..).Đặc biệt đi châu au bạn nên dến Pháp trước vì dễ xin visa và sau này bạn đi 1 số nước châu âu khác dễ dàng hơn


----------



## Ngọc Phương Nguyễn (13 Tháng mười 2018)

Về cảnh: châu Á hay châu Âu, hay cả VN thì cũng không thiếu cảnh đẹp. Nói cảnh nơi này đẹp hơn nơi kia thì không có đâu, mà nó là mỗi nơi mỗi khác, không thể so sánh.
_Về con người: Người châu Âu nói chung xinh đẹp hơn người châu Á, và về mặt bằng chung thì họ cũng văn minh hơn. 
_ Về ẩm thực: cái này phụ thuộc vào sở thích của chế. Mà thực ra thì giờ ẩm thực gì thì cũng có ở VN hết rồi, không cần bỏ gấp mấy chục lần tiền để đi vì lý do này.


----------



## Queeni Quách (13 Tháng mười 2018)

các cụ đã nói đi 1 ngày đàng học 1 sàng khôn, chỗ nào cũng đáng đi hết. Đi du lịch cũng là cả 1 nghệ thuật. Bạn chưa đi bao giờ thì nên đi từ gần đến xa. Kiếm chỗ trong VN mà đi (VN không hề thiếu chỗ đáng đi), rồi đi quanh ĐNÁ Sing Thái Malay Indo, sang Tàu HK Đài, rồi Hàn Nhật. Lúc đầu đi những chỗ vẫn hơi quen thuộc 1 tí, rồi mới lạ dần, bạn sẽ học dần được cách đi đứng thế nào vừa đảm bảo an toàn bản thân, vừa thu lại được nhiều thứ nhất


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (13 Tháng mười 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> các cụ đã nói đi 1 ngày đàng học 1 sàng khôn, chỗ nào cũng đáng đi hết. Đi du lịch cũng là cả 1 nghệ thuật. Bạn chưa đi bao giờ thì nên đi từ gần đến xa. Kiếm chỗ trong VN mà đi (VN không hề thiếu chỗ đáng đi), rồi đi quanh ĐNÁ Sing Thái Malay Indo, sang Tàu HK Đài, rồi Hàn Nhật. Lúc đầu đi những chỗ vẫn hơi quen thuộc 1 tí, rồi mới lạ dần, bạn sẽ học dần được cách đi đứng thế nào vừa đảm bảo an toàn bản thân, vừa thu lại được nhiều thứ nhất


chế này nói chuẩn phết nè


----------



## Queeni Quách (13 Tháng mười 2018)

Thuỷ Phạm đã viết:


> chế này nói chuẩn phết nè


cảm ơn bạn. mình chỉ review kinh nghiệm bao nhiêu năm du lịch của mình thôi ><><><


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (13 Tháng mười 2018)

Mình khuyên luôn là đi du lịch thì đừng hi vọng quá nhiều ở phần ẩm thực...  chả đâu ngon bằng vn mình cả


----------



## Mai Thi (13 Tháng mười 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> Mình khuyên luôn là đi du lịch thì đừng hi vọng quá nhiều ở phần ẩm thực...  chả đâu ngon bằng vn mình cả


nhất là món cơm tấm sg với bún bò huế là bá cháy


----------



## Đoàn Kiều Nhi (13 Tháng mười 2018)

Châu âu đẹp hơn nhiều á mấy mẹ. e mới đi tour pháp hà lan đức  về đẹp lắm


----------



## Queeni Quách (13 Tháng mười 2018)

Châu âu nhiều cảnh sạch đẹp hơn, ko khí sạch hơn. Châu á thiên về trải nghiệm.


----------



## Queeni Quách (13 Tháng mười 2018)

nhoxquy03 đã viết:


> kiếm xiền dần thôi


đi đi mấy mẹ.1 tour bằng 1 chiếc air blade chứ mấy.


----------



## Phan Mỹ Linh (13 Tháng mười 2018)

Mai Thi đã viết:


> nhất là món cơm tấm sg với bún bò huế là bá cháy


ngoài bắc còn bún chả với bún đậu mắm tôm nữa .nc văn hóa ẩm thực mình đa dạng, cái j cũng ngon cả ><><


----------



## Ngọc Phương Nguyễn (13 Tháng mười 2018)

Phan Mỹ Linh đã viết:


> ngoài bắc còn bún chả với bún đậu mắm tôm nữa .nc văn hóa ẩm thực mình đa dạng, cái j cũng ngon cả ><><


nghe mấy chế nói mà thèm qá à


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (15 Tháng mười 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> Cứ nghĩ xem 2 nền văn hóa 2 châu lục khác nhau mà chế, tính ra em thấy đi du lịch châu âu thích hơn, văn minh lịch sự hơn về mọi mặt luôn. Chế có hỏi về tour giá rẻ mà bao đậu visa thì em giới thiệu cho chế 1 tour du lịch trước em có đi Nhật bên tour này chất lượng ok nha, em có thằng bạn làm bên tour Tugo nó giới thiệu nên chế cứ yên tâm, khách sạn 4 sao nếu không đúng sẽ hoàn tiền, chất lượng cam kết đúng như website, chi phí tốt nhất hiện nay. bao đậu visa


đợt e cũng đi tugo nè


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (15 Tháng mười 2018)

xin visa bên châu á dễ hơn xin bên châu âu nhiều


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (15 Tháng mười 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> xin visa bên châu á dễ hơn xin bên châu âu nhiều


đúng đó chế. mệt nhất là vụ xin visa châu âu , hành tới hành lui mệt lắm


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (15 Tháng mười 2018)

Phan Mỹ Linh đã viết:


> ngoài bắc còn bún chả với bún đậu mắm tôm nữa .nc văn hóa ẩm thực mình đa dạng, cái j cũng ngon cả ><><


còn lẩu cá kèo, lẩu mắm với bún cá lóc ở miền tây nữa )))


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (15 Tháng mười 2018)

Đoàn Kiều Nhi đã viết:


> Châu âu đẹp hơn nhiều á mấy mẹ. e mới đi tour pháp hà lan đức  về đẹp lắm


đẹp qá chế. đợt chế đi tour này hết bao nhiêu vo


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (15 Tháng mười 2018)

Đi hết xứ ta đi đã để biết ta có gì, sau này đi ra ngoài rồi mới biết nó hay hơn điểm nào, thiếu thốn điểm nào để mà học hỏi chế À


----------



## ga36 (17 Tháng mười 2018)

chưa đc đi bao giờ cm ạ


----------



## Công Nương (20 Tháng mười 2018)

cũng muốn đi nước ngoài quá hiuhiu


----------



## vodinhduy (1 Tháng mười một 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> Cứ nghĩ xem 2 nền văn hóa 2 châu lục khác nhau mà chế, tính ra em thấy đi du lịch châu âu thích hơn, văn minh lịch sự hơn về mọi mặt luôn. Chế có hỏi về tour giá rẻ mà bao đậu visa thì em giới thiệu cho chế 1 tour du lịch trước em có đi Nhật bên tour này chất lượng ok nha, em có thằng bạn làm bên tour Tugo nó giới thiệu nên chế cứ yên tâm, khách sạn 4 sao nếu không đúng sẽ hoàn tiền, chất lượng cam kết đúng như website, chi phí tốt nhất hiện nay. bao đậu visa


để đăng ký đi thử.


----------



## vodinhduy (1 Tháng mười một 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> các cụ đã nói đi 1 ngày đàng học 1 sàng khôn, chỗ nào cũng đáng đi hết. Đi du lịch cũng là cả 1 nghệ thuật. Bạn chưa đi bao giờ thì nên đi từ gần đến xa. Kiếm chỗ trong VN mà đi (VN không hề thiếu chỗ đáng đi), rồi đi quanh ĐNÁ Sing Thái Malay Indo, sang Tàu HK Đài, rồi Hàn Nhật. Lúc đầu đi những chỗ vẫn hơi quen thuộc 1 tí, rồi mới lạ dần, bạn sẽ học dần được cách đi đứng thế nào vừa đảm bảo an toàn bản thân, vừa thu lại được nhiều thứ nhất


chế nói hay thế


----------



## Tuarts (9 Tháng mười một 2018)

nếu có tiền muốn đi khắp thế giới


----------



## phungminhha (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

châu âu hay châu á, mỗi nước đều có những nền văn hóa khác nhau, ở đâu cũng có cái hay, đặc sắc riêng


----------

